# NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS & FISH READY FOR SALE THIS SAT. 10am JAN, 18, STILL $40 READ



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*NEW SHIPMENT OF CORALS & FISH READY FOR SALE THIS SAT. 10am JAN, 18, STILL $40 READ*

We have a new shipment of fish and corals ready for sale this Saturday at 10 am, January 18.

We have lots of corals coming in something for every one, SPS , LPS , SOFTY, ETC.,

Most corals still $40 some a bit more because they cost us more. Still the best price and selection in town.

A very nice selection of fish coming in also.


NORTH AMERICAN FISH BREEDERS
2260 KINGSTON ROAD
SCARBOROUGH,

PHONE 416-267-7252

STORE HOURS

MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11am TILL 8pm
SATURDAY 10am TILL 5pm
SUNDAY 11am TILL 4pm


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Comments deleted!!!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Put it this way, tax included in the price.

Wondering why there are 2 to 3 places out there do not show the prices with tax included


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> put it this way, tax included in the price.
> 
> Wondering why there are 2 to 3 places out there do not show the prices with tax included


+10 ............


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I see you there Albert.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Who is bringing donuts?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't go tomorrow 



Flameangel said:


> I see you there Albert.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is the link for the Photos

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

See you in a few hours.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice shipment. I might go back and buy 2 more pieces if I can scrap the cash together


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice shipment...but my favorites were gone by the time I got there 1 hr after opening!
I snoozed....I lost!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder who got them....


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I wonder who got them....


Me,myself and I. Was there at exactly 10am with 3 other guys.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There are still A LOT of nicely coloured Acros and what I consider "true toxic green" branching torches.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We still have a great selection of corals and fish


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh which guy were you? I had my daughter there so I would have been the guy yelling "come here charlotte!!"


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Oh which guy were you? I had my daughter there so I would have been the guy yelling "come here charlotte!!"


I was the guy wearing a cap with Nike logo and so you were the guy with glasses driving a little red car parked beside my van.I should have said 3 guys and a cute little girl.So Taipan must be the Chinese guy who came in before me.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep! Next time you see me say hi dude!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Yep! Next time you see me say hi dude!


Wish I knew you before and was introduced perhaps next time out.


----------

